# Do You Buckle up Your Pooch in the Car?



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Do you put a seat belt on your dog when he is in the car?
The evening news had how a dog will go through the windshield in a accident even when the car was only going 35 mph! 
I must admit I am guilty of not buckling up my babies!
So help me out from your own personal experiences- Which ones work and which ones do not work?
Where did you get yours and how much?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I do put a seatbelt on my dog when I take her in the car. 
This is what I use: Amazon.com: Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness, Large: Pet Supplies

Its a harness and it goes over her entire chest, its very padded and seems comfortable. It also fits pretty well, I use the medium size for Eevee (she's about 45lbs).
The harness clips to a seatbelt so you can choose how much freedom to give by either locking the seatbelt or not. I normally dont lock the seatbelt that she's clipped to, only because I like her to have freedom and be able to lay down in the back seat.

Dogs are definitely a hazard in cars, and will become a projectile if you do crash... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> I do put a seatbelt on my dog when I take her in the car.
> This is what I use: Amazon.com: Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness, Large: Pet Supplies
> 
> Its a harness and it goes over her entire chest, its very padded and seems comfortable. It also fits pretty well, I use the medium size for Eevee (she's about 45lbs).
> ...


I am guilty of not buckling up my pups :/ main reason being, with three in the back seat, they get tangled. I am going to look more into the one you have shown. If they can be even more restricted, maybe that would not be a problem.

I use an everyday harness with a Bamboo brand seat belt attachment. It works with one of them, some times with two of them, but with all three, its impossible. 
Dog Pet Car Safety Seat Belt Restraint Lead Leash Adjustable Harness Travel Clip | eBay


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I bought some seat belts last year, and these were the most recommended:

Champion Canine Seat Belt System


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't drive yet but I will be in a few months. Both my dogs will be harnessed in for safety.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz (EchoEcho) and I were just talking about this!

I currently use a step-in harness: Rogz Reflective Black Step In Harness Dog Harnesses & Collars - Dogs - Oz Pet Shop
with a seatbelt attachment: Rogz Safety Belt Clip - The Woof Shop

It does work - I use it in the passenger front seat (probably should be using it in the backseat, but my car is so old that it doesn't have airbags anyway, and I like having my boy next to me). And Dobby can just lay down with his head on my leg. Otherwise he would be laying on my lap, which can be a problem.

I haven't been very good about using it ALL the time, but I'm going to try to start. But, I'm not thrilled with the set-up I have. I think I want a better fitting/wider in the chest area harness. 

Definitely interested to see what everyone else is using!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use the Champion K9 system that SpooOwner linked to. Bought it last month for Mol as we were driving up to IL last month. Must admit, I was quite impressed. It's really well made and far gruntier than the petshop one I already had for her. 
It gave her room to move around a bit, sit or lie and I could leave the restraint strap attached to the seatbelt and just reattach it when we got back in the car.
The other one had the seatbelt go directly through the harness on the back, so she was really restricted in movement. She's a lot happier in the new harness.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 4.5 lb chihuahua and he goes in his carrier that then gets seatbelted into the seat. He loves his carrier, climbs into it right away on his own!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Woof is belted in, Boone and Ranger aren't. Boone and Ranger pick their spots in the car and truck and stick to it, usually they end up laying down and sleeping. Woof on the other hand can't sit still and is all over the place. He also once decided to jump out the car window while the car was moving on a main, four lane street. After that he was always buckled in. I use the Bamboo Quick Control Leash + Seat Belt. Gives him a little room to move around and just enough to get his head out the window, nothing else.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Makovach said:


> I am guilty of not buckling up my pups :/ main reason being, with three in the back seat, they get tangled. I am going to look more into the one you have shown. If they can be even more restricted, maybe that would not be a problem.
> 
> I use an everyday harness with a Bamboo brand seat belt attachment. It works with one of them, some times with two of them, but with all three, its impossible.
> Dog Pet Car Safety Seat Belt Restraint Lead Leash Adjustable Harness Travel Clip | eBay


Melissa - I think I also saw someone (on here, I think) who uses the Kurgo zipline with multiple dogs - something about sliding a piece of pvc pipe between the connectors so they wouldn't get tangled. Might be something to look into for your three =) I'm not sure how I feel about the ziplines myself, but, it's an idea!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oliver goes in his carrier as well. Here in NJ they are looking to pass laws where dogs have to be restrained in cars or pay stiff fines.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope, and I've actually never even met anyone around here who does restrain their dog in the car. I have a cousin who restrains her dog, while living in Chicago, just because of how crazy it can be there. But around here, no. We also let our dogs window surf, which I know many are against.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

nfedyk said:


> Oliver goes in his carrier as well. Here in NJ they are looking to pass laws where dogs have to be restrained in cars or pay stiff fines.


I work in a pet store and people were coming in all day yesterday asking for whatever car harness we have because it was on the news about the law thing. A guy was explaining to us that it's actually been a law since 1996.... NJ is apparently choosing now to enforce it?! I didn't see the news story on tv but did a quick google search and he seemed to be right. Freaking ridiculous fines for it too! $500-1,000 fines and/or 6 months jail!! 



Echo's always really good in the car. Always sit in my front seat (cause that's the only real seat...) and either sits on her side and looks out the window or lays down next to me. I can't decide what to get her... But can't wait too long cause she comes with me everywhere and I really don't want a ticket! 

We have the Kurgo ones at work, which are okay... I wasn't in love with the buckle on them (metal and weird to clip) but maybe I can dig around and find a different one at my store. The bonus would be it's already on sale this month and I get my discount on top of that...

I originally liked the Solvit someone posted on the first page, but looking at more pictures on amazon the XL (what I think she would need) looks really, really uncomfortable because of all the bulk.

Debating about just getting a cheapy harness and buying an attachment, but if I'm going to spend the money I would rather it protect her god forbid... 


Help???


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Never have, likely never will.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I watched a "crash test for (dog) dummies" last year and it scared the crap out of me. We purchased a Kurgo Zipline and two harnesses for our dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lab mom said:


> Do you put a seat belt on your dog when he is in the car?
> The evening news had how a dog will go through the windshield in a accident even when the car was only going 35 mph!
> I must admit I am guilty of not buckling up my babies!
> So help me out from your own personal experiences- Which ones work and which ones do not work?
> Where did you get yours and how much?


our dogs are in the back seat....not buckled. i'm more afraid of bubba tangling himself up in the seat belt or whatever contraption i got than i'm worried about them flying through a windshield.

they are on the floor of the car on a blankie.....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

creek817 said:


> Melissa - I think I also saw someone (on here, I think) who uses the Kurgo zipline with multiple dogs - something about sliding a piece of pvc pipe between the connectors so they wouldn't get tangled. Might be something to look into for your three =) I'm not sure how I feel about the ziplines myself, but, it's an idea!


My brain has been going at it since I read this.

I'm thinking of getting something like the clip you posted for their harnesses. That way they are all in their own seat belt and cant go back and forth.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

A client of ours just lost her dog when she crashed on the freeway. The 50lb pit mix was ejected through the front window. It does happen...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> A client of ours just lost her dog when she crashed on the freeway. The 50lb pit mix was ejected through the front window. It does happen...


This was what the "crash test for dog dummies" was, a stuffed dog going through the windshield.
I'm sorry for your clients dogs


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Makovach said:


> My brain has been going at it since I read this.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting something like the clip you posted for their harnesses. That way they are all in their own seat belt and cant go back and forth.


It does work really well. Probably would be ideal for your three big kids in the backseat. I don't think they'd be able to get tangled at all. Just, the middle one wouldn't have a view! . I just don't really love the harness I have, but I do like that clippy thing. I think they have them cheap on amazon.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Makovach said:


> My brain has been going at it since I read this.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting something like the clip you posted for their harnesses. That way they are all in their own seat belt and cant go back and forth.


The only downside to the zip line idea is if you're in NJ because I think that's still not legal.... They have to actually be tethered so they stay in their seat only or in a cate and the crate must be secured somehow also.


----------

